# Leisure battery drain when parked / stored



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have just posted this elsewhere but thought it may warrant a seperate mention. This relates to a 2012 Apache 700 but others vans will be the same using the EC500 supply.

Note ref batteries...

When everything is off inside the Habitation area my control panel reads a drain of 0.3 amps... Now that's 7.2 amps a day if my maths is right.

I did a check with a seperate amp meter and got the same. 
An email to Sergent confirmed this drain,

"The readings you are seeing are normal; the PSU EC500 will draw around 200mA and the Control Panel around 100mA."

Ok so you turn off the panel above the door but forget and leave the PSU switched on.. 24 x 0.2amp = 4.8amp per day..... 
In theory a van parked up with a 110amp leisure battery and no solar panel could easily reach the 50% level in just over a week..

My point is, either make sure you turn off the PSU in the cupboard when parking up and not in use for a while or fit a solar panel and leave it switched on so the panel can smart charge both batteries...


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The EC500 contains a microprocessor that is active all the time the unit is on, hence the drain of 0.3A, although not all of this is used by the microprocessor itself.

One of the hazards of modern electronics I'm afraid!

http://sargentshop.co.uk/Technical-Data/Self-Help/EC500-Power-Control-System

Peter


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Excuse the numpty question.

I've got 2 110amp leisure batteries, a battery master to keep the vehicle battery topped up when parked up off grid and a solar panel to keep the leisure batteries topped up. When leaving the vehicle in between trips, do I need to leave the PSU on for all this to work as it should?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The drain on my 2005 Murvi is 200mA. In practice not a problem at all with a solar panel but could well be otherwise if also not connected to EHU.

Dave


----------

